# Let's see some pictures of your favorite muzzleloader.



## stabow (Sep 7, 2016)

This is mine an Isaac Haines 38" barrel 54 cal flintlock. built from a Chambers kit by Alan Neubauer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2016)

My 50s.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 7, 2016)

.54 cal TC Renegade. New Mexico elk.


----------



## stabow (Sep 7, 2016)

Nic nice looking gun what model ?
Dm nice elk.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2016)

stabow said:


> Nic nice looking gun what model ?
> Dm nice elk.





It`s the Pedersoli Frontier Rifle. 39 inch barrel, 50 caliber. It shoots really well (better than my eyes can see) with a hunting load of 60 grains of FFFg and 15. patched round .490 ball.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 7, 2016)

Isaac Haines. Built by me about 12 years ago. 38" .40 cal. Rice barrel. R.E. Davis set triggers. Cast Pewter nosecap.


----------



## stabow (Sep 7, 2016)

Darkhorse very nice, I'm starting on Monday building one in 50cal taking a building class for a week......


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 8, 2016)

Stabow, I really like the Isacc Haines rifles mostly because they fit me so well, so I also have a .54 Isacc Haines. I'm thinking about building a IH in .50 to make a lighter rifle.
I see some carving on the forend of yours. How about a photo showing the rest of the rifle?
Looks like my kind of rifle and the lock is even on the correct side.
Where are you taking the gun building course?


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have posted some photos before, but here is another left-handed Isaac Haines.  This also started as a Jim Chambers kit


----------



## stabow (Sep 8, 2016)

SASS very nice and another lefty !!!


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 9, 2016)

My .62 smoothbore built by Don Bruton of South Carolina


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 9, 2016)

I also have a Haines style PA rifle in .54 LH built by Allen Martins apprentice bit can't get the pic to load.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 9, 2016)

SASS249 said:


> I have posted some photos before, but here is another left-handed Isaac Haines.  This also started as a Jim Chambers kit



Very nice rifle. I could see myself shooting it with no problem.
I really like the wood. When I build my next gun I want that grade of wood for my stock.


----------



## stabow (Sep 9, 2016)

Darkhorse I sent you a PM let me know if it came through.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 9, 2016)

Boy some mighty pretty smoke pole ya'll have.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve-ALA said:


> My .62 smoothbore built by Don Bruton of South Carolina



Gotta love those lefthanded flintlocks. For those that don't know Don Brutun builds first class rifles and smoothbores. Take a gander at his site  http://www.booneguns.com/

I would really like to see a Haines style built by Allen Martin's apprentice. Keep trying to load those pictures.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 9, 2016)

stabow said:


> Darkhorse I sent you a PM let me know if it came through.



Came through loud and clear. Another good looking flintlock.


----------



## stabow (Sep 9, 2016)

I got to handle that one of Steves it's very very nice.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 9, 2016)

I'll take a better smaller pic of the Haines this weekend and post it


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 14, 2016)

FlPerc by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 15, 2016)

My Whitworth Rifle


----------

